# New Tarmac...which color scheme?



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey everyone. I am deciding between these three color schemes (frameset only):



My LBS has the all blk and the white/reddish-orange one in stock ready to build up. I would have to order the blk/red one. Since I already had an all blk swsl4, I am really leaning towards the blk/red one. Although, I wonder if I will miss the murdered black stealth look. The white/red one looks nice, but never really had a bike with that much white. 

I realize looks are so subjective, but just wanted to see what some of you would do if you were given the choice between these three color schemes. 

Thanks.


----------



## geomel108 (Dec 6, 2011)

The all black looks good but, if it were me, I'd go with the first frameset. I really like the bit of red on it! But that's just me


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm partial to as much white as possible... so the beach scene wins for me


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm with the other guys....either blk/red or white/red. I am not a fan of monochrome murdered out all black bikes. I prefer more contrast.

Congrats on choosing a world class frameset...currently being raced in the TdF and ridden by the yellow jersey holder who has a shot at winning if he rides clean.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow,that red and black looks pretty cool,too bad my market won't have it.


----------



## ianrking (Apr 19, 2014)

I have the black and red, but I regret not getting the ghost (black on black).


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I knew posting this thread would make me more confused . I think I would like all of these color schemes initially, but trying to decide which color scheme I would like 2-3 years from now. And which color scheme I would less likely see while riding.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

ianrking said:


> I have the black and red, but I regret not getting the ghost (black on black).


Could u pls post pics of your blk/red Tarmac? Would love to see her. Thank you. !


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Cni2i said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. I knew posting this thread would make me more confused . I think I would like all of these color schemes initially, but trying to decide which color scheme I would like 2-3 years from now. And which color scheme I would less likely see while riding.


My guess is you'll probably see more of the black on black bikes, as they seem to be real popular these days.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

I'd go with the black and red. I'm the opposite of spdntrxi - don't really care for white bar tape and saddles.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I like the black/red but the white/red is a close second. I'm not a fan of black on black where you can't read the logos. Don't you already have a black/black Tarmac SL4?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Dunbar said:


> I like the black/red but the white/red is a close second. I'm not a fan of black on black where you can't read the logos. Don't you already have a black/black Tarmac SL4?


Hey Dunbar,

Yeah. I am selling my Tarmac SWSL4 ltd. blk edition. Sale pending right now. Should be gone by tomorrow if all goes as expected. Anyways, it's a size 52, and I just fit a 54cm a bit better. I have played around with the stem length and saddle height on the 52, but just feel more comfortable/natural (?) on the 54. I really liked the blacked out look because not everyone had one 2 years ago. Now, a lot of manufacturers are producing ones...new emolda, new zero.7, etc. 

BTW: Just found out that the blk/red one won't be in my lbs until late sept. or early october. Aaarrgghh! I might go with the all black again, and maybe when the new venge comes out next summer (?), I will get a more colorful frameset?


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not crazy about the Expert colors. The Pro looks nice but comes with expensive wheels. I might actually buy a 2015 Tarmac S-Works frame if I were in the market just to get a color scheme I liked.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Dunbar said:


> I'm not crazy about the Expert colors. The Pro looks nice but comes with expensive wheels. I might actually buy a 2015 Tarmac S-Works frame if I were in the market just to get a color scheme I liked.


Are you talking the 2015 Expert ? Where did you see that ? I can only see Sworks,Sworks disc and Pro Race Disc on the italian website. The non disc Pro Race was out for a while but it's now gone,I hope they will bring it back because that's what I'm getting if I'll decide to stay with Specialized for 2015.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Devastazione said:


> Are you talking the 2015 Expert ? Where did you see that ? I can only see Sworks,Sworks disc and Pro Race Disc on the italian website. The non disc Pro Race was out for a while but it's now gone,I hope they will bring it back because that's what I'm getting if I'll decide to stay with Specialized for 2015.


Ask and you shall receive…. Scroll to the bottom:

http://performancecyclery.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/2015-tarmac-brochre.pdf


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Dunbar said:


> I'm not crazy about the Expert colors. The Pro looks nice but comes with expensive wheels. I might actually buy a 2015 Tarmac S-Works frame if I were in the market just to get a color scheme I liked.


I like the black with red and red on red. It's typical Specialized stuff, but it looks good.


----------



## jeo218 (Oct 21, 2013)

I would love to get the specialized pro race carbon/cyan tarmac >.< but out of curiosity, does anyone have an idea how much it would be priced at?


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> Ask and you shall receive…. Scroll to the bottom:
> 
> http://performancecyclery.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/2015-tarmac-brochre.pdf



Awesome! Tell me you have a link to the 2015 Roubaix models as well?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Tranzition said:


> Awesome! Tell me you have a link to the 2015 Roubaix models as well?


Nope, sorry. I haven't seen anything on the new Roubaix bikes, but my understanding is that most of it remains pretty much the same except for new colors and possibly more models with discs.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Update. I ended up going with the all black. I just couldn't give up the stealth look yet. Plus it matches my drivetrain. I was leaning towards the blk/red but my other bike (below) is already blk with some red accents.







SWSL4 Keyline

Thanks for all the feedback. Will post pics once build is finished.


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

Great choice

I am sort of over all the red in cycling these days. Go with another accent color...


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

jjcools said:


> Great choice
> 
> I am sort of over all the red in cycling these days. Go with another accent color...


Thank you. Yeah, I know everyone has his own preference regarding color schemes. Such a personal choice. I know some see the all black look as being played out these days. That may be true, but I honestly don't see many where I ride in Southern Cal. Sure, more than before, but still in the minority.

I actually like most of the color schemes of the new SW Tarmac. But in the end, I think I would've missed not having the stealth one the most.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

*Here she is...*



Build:
2015 SW Tarmac
Carbon Blk
Size 54 cm

Drivetrain: DA 9000 (Except for SW cranks and Rotor Q rings)
Brakes: EE cyclewerks
Cockpit: Enve blk edition seat post and stem and Enve bars (compact)
Saddle: Specialized Pro Toupe 
Cables/housing: Jagwire elite road iLink
Chain: KMC DLK 11 spd
Wheels: Enve 3.4 tubies
Tires: Gatorskin
Pedals: KeoBlade 
Cages: Arundel Mandibles

LBS weighed in at 13.15 lbs as pictured


----------



## geomel108 (Dec 6, 2011)

I take it all back on my color to choose haha VERY nice!!! Well played sir, well played!! You take it out for a spin yet? Feedback compared to your sl4? What did your sl4 clock in at for weight just curious? Congrats again on the ride!!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Some close ups of the drivetrain:



Different lighting...



Need to do...

Get bar top a little bit more parallel to ground (ie., get bar ends closer to me). Shop had the bars up a bit too much. 

Secondly, will have to cut off a bit more of the steerer tube to get a cleaner look on top. But just wanted to make sure all was good before cutting anymore.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

geomel108 said:


> I take it all back on my color to choose haha VERY nice!!! Well played sir, well played!! You take it out for a spin yet? Feedback compared to your sl4? What did your sl4 clock in at for weight just curious? Congrats again on the ride!!


Lol. Thank you! When I made the decision to go all blk again, I second guessed myself. But when I picked her up at the shop, I knew that I had made the right decision for me. All blk is usually not very photogenic unless u r a good photographer( which I am not)...but she looks great in person. 

Picked her up after work so only got a quick 10 miler with about 1000' just to make sure she was dialed in just right. Honestly was initially paying more attention to the fit than the ride experience. After about 3 miles, I stopped and used my handy torque key to drop the saddle by about 1 mm and pulled the bar ends slightly closer to me...then pure bliss and smiles ensued 😄 

Obviously there is always that new bike (new frameset in this case) excitement as you all can relate too. I am not going to say that the new Tarmac felt better, faster or smoother than my SL4, b/c I would be lying lol. I will need to put many more miles, climbs and descents to really tell. And even then, not sure if I would be able to notice much difference. 

What I can say right now is I love the sleeker and more refined look of the new Tarmac. The geometry is the same as the sl4, but it just looks leaner! I have always liked the beefy look of the SW SL4s' top and down tubes. But now, I am starting to appreciate the slimmer and more refined look of the new Tarmac. Dare I say...more "aero" look. It obviously is not a true aero road bike, but the more sculptured tubing, fork and collar-less post definitely give it a more aero appearance compared to the sl4. 

Will update ride quality soon.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Red is faster!


----------



## ryder07 (May 21, 2014)

Hey man, please post the reviews ASAP since you have experienced the sl4 and the new tarmac. I'm about to buy either one of those (sl4 which is now discounted!) or the new tarmac. Buying the former will left me some extra cash to spend on other things while the latter will leave me with the latest and greatest. 

Both is a major upgrade from me who ride an allez aluminium.


----------



## Penfold77 (Nov 30, 2013)

Bit it late to the party but here's mine.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Penfold77, I'm not into white bikes, but, that combo of black/white and everything you have on this bike is just amazing..
Clean and very well put together. Wow!!!! Is all I can say. 

Great job picking the parts and color combination. It makes me want to sell my Evo and get one.


----------



## geomel108 (Dec 6, 2011)

veloci1 said:


> Penfold77, I'm not into white bikes, but, that combo of black/white and everything you have on this bike is just amazing..
> Clean and very well put together. Wow!!!! Is all I can say.


Haha I was gonna say the same thing!!! Nice build pen!! Looks really good! Enjoy!!


----------



## Johnny Seven (Jul 30, 2014)

where it not for the 'specialized' on the chainstay, I would go for the black and red. that blacked out version would be my first choice though.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Cni2i said:


> Hey everyone. I am deciding between these three color schemes (frameset only):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My advice is to get the one your LBS can get in your hands the quickest. A lot of people sweat colors and wind up waiting months for what they want to get in stock.


----------



## Penfold77 (Nov 30, 2013)

veloci1 said:


> Penfold77, I'm not into white bikes, but, that combo of black/white and everything you have on this bike is just amazing..
> Clean and very well put together. Wow!!!! Is all I can say.
> 
> Great job picking the parts and color combination. It makes me want to sell my Evo and get one.



Thank you for the great compliment, it's my first specialized and all I can say is I'm very happy, what every colour you choose it's going to be a great ride.


----------



## dealraker (Sep 1, 2010)

Black and red!


----------



## aqualelaki (Sep 5, 2011)

*S-Works vs Zero 7*



Cni2i said:


> Build:
> 2015 SW Tarmac
> Carbon Blk
> Size 54 cm
> ...


Nice looking bike.
If I recall, you have or had Zero 7, correct? How is the new s-works compare to Zero 7?

Thanks.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

aqualelaki said:


> Nice looking bike.
> If I recall, you have or had Zero 7, correct? How is the new s-works compare to Zero 7?
> 
> Thanks.


Good memory 

Yeah, I did have the 0.7. I think the biggest difference between the two was that the 0.7 was able to absorb the little bumps/imperfections in the road better. I had an SWSL3 prior to the 0.7 and just wanted to try something different. I liked everything about the zero.7, but there was just something missing?!?!? I think the Tarmac's geometry and overall build just suits me the best. I can't really scientifically explain it, but being on the Tarmac just made me want to ride more aggressively...not in a reckless way, but just pushing myself more. And, I actually prefer a little feedback from the road, rather than being too isolated. Not saying that the 0.7 was a "soft" ride, but the Tarmac just felt more connected. 

Are you considering the zero.7? It finally went to internal routing this year  And the new all black color way looks pretty damn nice too.


----------



## aqualelaki (Sep 5, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> Good memory
> 
> Yeah, I did have the 0.7. I think the biggest difference between the two was that the 0.7 was able to absorb the little bumps/imperfections in the road better. I had an SWSL3 prior to the 0.7 and just wanted to try something different. I liked everything about the zero.7, but there was just something missing?!?!? I think the Tarmac's geometry and overall build just suits me the best. I can't really scientifically explain it, but being on the Tarmac just made me want to ride more aggressively...not in a reckless way, but just pushing myself more. And, I actually prefer a little feedback from the road, rather than being too isolated. Not saying that the 0.7 was a "soft" ride, but the Tarmac just felt more connected.
> 
> Are you considering the zero.7? It finally went to internal routing this year  And the new all black color way looks pretty damn nice too.


Yeah, I'm considering the new zero 7 2015. The challenge is the LBS in the city I live cannot get that bike that I can test ride it. They suggested to try the GTS and Cento 1 Air, and try to convince me that the geometry is similar. I might have to travel to other city so I can test ride and make decision. And I'm considering black SW Tarmac as well.

Thanks


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

aqualelaki said:


> Yeah, I'm considering the new zero 7 2015. The challenge is the LBS in the city I live cannot get that bike that I can test ride it. They suggested to try the GTS and Cento 1 Air, and try to convince me that the geometry is similar. I might have to travel to other city so I can test ride and make decision. And I'm considering black SW Tarmac as well.
> 
> Thanks


Yes definitely test ride! Especially if u r thinking about dropping that kind of $ on a zero.7. And yeah, the GT is nothing like the zero.7. Lol. I also had a cento uno Superleggera. That was a great bike too, but the zero.7 was snappier on the climbs. U can't lose with the new SW Tarmac or the new zero.7. I got my Tarmac to 13 lbs 3 ounces. If I had the new zero.7, I would likely be below 13.


----------



## jumma (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey. I love the S-works in the all black stealth finish, I think it is an awesome looking machine.

I am also trying to decide between the black 2015 Zero 7 and the 2015 Tarmac SW. Not sure the 2015 SW comes in all black her is Australia though!? I know there is a black and white, similar to the pro level frame. I think the SW in the disc model comes in all black though, but I am not considering discs as I think the technology is a bit young on road bikes just yet and more options, better designs may come up in the near future.

I am really interested in hearing from anyone that rides or has ridden both SW and Z7 as comparisons. I have heard that the Z7 is smoother but i do like your analogy about the geometry and feel of the SW - more aggressive and makes you want to just go as that is pretty much how I ride all the time. I am an out of the saddle sprint almost every hill kind of rider, love it!

I am trying to line up a ride of both bikes here in Sydney, hopefully I can get like for like set ups and comparisons. Looking at XL Z7 or 56 SW. Hopefully at the same shop as yes, these bikes are a lot of cash to put down without test rides and proper fit at least.

One thing that is appealing about the Z7 is the weight, but I am trying to think along the lines of - weight is not everything. I know the SW is a bit heavier, but I can take some of that out in the build, ie. lots of carbon, top level gear. I also heard that the Z7 is a bit flighty on descents and the steering is a not as stiff as the SW and bit less forgiving on fast corners. The SW is apparently better balanced too. But the Z7 is a real climber, as you would expect from the weight and rear/BB stiffness for transfer.

Anyhow, any comments to help me decide would be great. Even things to consider or look out for when test riding.

Cheers and once again nice SW build.

Jumma


----------

